# sushi dinner highlights- restaurant miura



## JBroida (May 5, 2012)

Gallery is here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150773412173860.417686.369479678859&type=1


----------



## echerub (May 6, 2012)

Mmmm... beautiful and looks delicious


----------



## TamanegiKin (May 6, 2012)

So...so...so hungry now.


----------



## eshua (May 6, 2012)

I don't recognize the first one, and what is the garnish on top?


----------



## JBroida (May 6, 2012)

scallop with yuzukosho, lemon, and salt... was really freaking good


----------



## eshua (May 6, 2012)

Really want to start making our own yuzu koshu fresh for this ... why I asked. 

Need to find an affordable domestic solution for next winter.


----------



## geezr (May 6, 2012)

Really great looking food!
Pics taken with new camera?


----------



## JBroida (May 6, 2012)

and new lens


----------



## stereo.pete (May 6, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 6, 2012)

This one looks awesome.


----------



## geezr (May 6, 2012)

JBroida said:


> and new lens



no flash? hand-held?
thinking of having sushi for dinner :hungry:


----------



## JBroida (May 6, 2012)

no flash... hand held... 60d and 24-105L F4


----------



## SpikeC (May 6, 2012)

These kind of posts cause me a lot of pain. In my late teens I developed an allergy to crustaceans. A sushi bar constitutes gastronomical suicide for me. Even residue from one of the little beasts on the cutting board can send me into unpleasantness.


----------



## JBroida (May 6, 2012)

i've always wondered what i would do if i had a fish allergy... i have a feeling i might just eat a bunch anyways and then just epi-pen myself


----------



## heldentenor (May 6, 2012)

Sick photography setup, Jon. I coveted that lens for a long time.


----------



## JBroida (May 6, 2012)

yeah... its getting more and more out of control... it all started with a t1i and 18-55 kit lens... now i have a 60d, 24-105L, 30mm 1.4 Sigma, 60mm 2.8 Macro, remote triggers, tripods, ball heads, etc. Damn...


----------



## bieniek (May 7, 2012)

beautiful photos and amazing food. 

Thanks for sharing


----------

